# New 28bhs On Thursday



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi all.....newbie on the forum here....just wanted to say Hi! and thank everyone for their informative posts. We signed the papers on a new 2005 28 BHS on Friday morning and will be making the exchange next Thursday. Can't wait!!! All of your posts are what swayed me to the Outback line. All the other models I looked at were no where near the quality of the Outbacks. I am trading a 2005 Smokey 24 BH, which really is a nice little unit....too little!!! We will be leaving next Sunday morning for a trip to Bar Harbor, Maine for the week. Excited to be doing it with the new TT!!!

Just wanted to say thanks for all the info!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the Outbackers and congratulations on our new Outback too!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

huntr7,

Way to go! Another Outbacker!









Have a great trip in your new TT.

Mark


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Welcome to another Outbacker!

We've had our 28BHS almost a year now and love it. The TT and this site are a winning combination IMHO.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Congratulations enjoy camping in your new Outback. Keep us posted . We love to hear of new places to visit. I like to see the pictures too sunny 
jan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Steve to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 28BHS.
When you see Chris tell him Don & Peggy said hello
If you want to get him going ask him about his butt rub(It's a clean joke)
HAve a good time onyour trip to Bar Harbor.

Don action


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome and post often.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

sweeeeeet, another 28bhs owner








congrats on the new outback









darrel


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

WELCOME and good luck with the BHS. We love ours.


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Welcome to the Outback family. We looked at the 28bhs also but backed out and bought a 2006 26rks. It was a hard decision and I still think part of us still wants the 28bhs.

Enjoy the new Outback! action


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Welcome to the fold! The 28 BHS is a great design, easy to tow, easy to clean. Everything we wanted.

Reverie


----------



## Whimsical Woman (May 23, 2005)

Welcome to the world of 28bhs. We have had ours for two months and LOVE it. We just returned from ten nights of camping at Ft. Worden State Park on the Olympic Peninsula of Washington. Wonderful campground ! ! ! The 28bhs was the prettiest TT in the park.









whimsical woman sunny


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

congrats and welcome action !!!

we love our 28 BHS as well sunny . can't say enough good things about it or about this site







!!

scott


----------

